# 09/12 Sin City SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 09/12 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD*









On sight.


I will not miss The Usos vs. The New Day street fight. These two teams have had some great matches this year and this encounter should be lots of fun too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 09/12 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD*

Owens/Vince segment please.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 09/12 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD*

So is this a special episode?

Three Title matches and Vince McMahon.

Though whats the point in doing Styles v Tye again when Styles just squashed Tye in 10 seconds a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 09/12 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD*

A SD preview 2 days early? What black magic is this?

Though honestly, they didn't deserve an early preview the last few months. But for this show? 3 title matches and Vince and Owens confronting each other make for an interesting show.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: 09/12 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD*

hopefully ko gives vince a pop up power bomb


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 09/12 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> So is this a special episode?
> 
> Three Title matches and Vince McMahon.
> 
> Though whats the point in doing Styles v Tye again when Styles just squashed Tye in 10 seconds a couple of weeks ago?


They tried to play off the sneak attack from Corbin prior as the reason he lost so quickly. It was still a stupid way to reintroduce the open challenge though, the whole point of it is meant to give underutilised guys a chance to showcase their talent.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 09/12 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD*

Vinny Mac out of cold storage

:vince

Owens/Vince will be interesting to see where they go with that. Plus The New Day/Usos have had two really good matches already, so the street fight should be alright too.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 09/12 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD*

wens3 Dis episode has SO much potential


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 09/12 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> They tried to play off the sneak attack from Corbin prior as the reason he lost so quickly. It was still a stupid way to reintroduce the open challenge though, the whole point of it is meant to give underutilised guys a chance to showcase their talent.


Didn't they just shove each other, then Styles squashed Tye, and then Baron jumped Tye? Its hardly a good "excuse" but WWE gonna WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 09/12 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD*

One of these belts has to change with 3 defenses, surely. I'll bet I can guess which one it WON'T be. :sip

Here's hoping that Vince has a senior moment live on the air. That'll be the most entertainment that comes from this segment, in all likelyhood. I can't wait until he announces the HIAC match and reinstates Shane after just one week. That'll make a load of sense.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 09/12 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> So is this a special episode?
> 
> Three Title matches and Vince McMahon.
> 
> Though whats the point in doing Styles v Tye again when Styles just squashed Tye in 10 seconds a couple of weeks ago?


 Corbin attacked Tye before the match started and injured his knee, AJ took advantage of it and made him submit to the Calf Crusher.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 09/12 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD*



Ace said:


> Corbin attacked Tye before the match started and injured his knee, AJ took advantage of it and made him submit to the Calf Crusher.


Was that before or after the match? I remember the shoving before the match.

Still, dumbto have AJ squash him and then do a rematch two weeks later.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

RAW about to get *BTFO.
*
SDL + MYC Final. :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 09/12 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Vince Comes to SD*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Was that before or after the match? I remember the shoving before the match.
> 
> Still, dumbto have AJ squash him and then do a rematch two weeks later.


 It was before the match, Tye was struggling to stand before the bell was rung. AJ took advantage of it to put him away quickly, he rarely finishes matches by submission.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

So is Vince coming to SD supposed to get me to watch Smackdown again? Nice try Vince, but no.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Does Rusev still actually wrestle?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

KO vs Shane Hell in a Cell match incoming. I'm stoked.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907407626073399296


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## RT4 (Jul 1, 2017)

I think tonight could be the night Carmella cashes in and becomes women champion.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wow, I have not heard from Vince in years!










Ziggler will show him how to sell.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- What does Mr. McMahon have to address about the situation with Shane McMahon and Kevin Owens?
- Will Shinsuke Nakamura be more prepared for Jinder Mahal in his next WWE title match?
- Will AJ Styles retain the US title and beat Tye Dillinger decisively tonight?
- Will Naomi win back her Women's title against Natalya?
- Will the Usos and New Day steal the show tonight with their Tag title match?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Suprised they didn't do some spin the wheel fuckery for Vegas like they always do.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907686445875290114
It is kind of weird Tye’s getting another shot after losing in a minute to AJ 2 weeks ago. Now, I do get what they were doing. Dillinger basically had to wrestle a match just to get to the ring to accept the match after fighting Corbin.

So now this SHOULD be a simple, one on one match and I for one hope that it is. You give these guys 10 minutes at least and they’ll give you a good match.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

My main reason to watch is for 'No Chance' hitting and the Vince/Owens back and forth. Anything else is a bonus.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope they give AJ and TY some time. Could be a good match.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Ready for the fuckery.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I should be getting ready to go to a WWE live show today but instead I'm sitting at home getting ready to watch SDLive lol  :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

First time in a long time I've actually been somewhat excited for a SDL


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

First SD in a while that I’ve been anticipating going into it for awhile now. Hope it delivers.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Holy moly that Chrisley daughter has a nice ass


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> Suprised they didn't do some spin the wheel fuckery for Vegas like they always do.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

SUE
OWENS
SUE


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Pop Up Powerbomb to Vince!*


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

YOU'RE FIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SD was good last week, let's hope it keeps up.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

not watching at the moment, trying to catch o mae youngs classic


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think it would be fun if KO was the GM for a short while.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

lol, Kevin Owens is the heel, and The System is the face. Vintage WWE


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Vince hasn't been on SD in 4 years? Wow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *Pop Up Powerbomb to Vince!*


I'd mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami Zayn is "fired" :ti


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

2 guys one Suit lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Graves cracking up :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This isn't funny KO, wearing the same suit, really?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Please no Stephanie McCunt, I pray!

Go KO!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lol. He ain’t lying, they do sound the same.

You do NOT mess with the Fashion Files.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lemme give the writers or maybe Owens (probably Owens) a bit of credit. His on-going feud with Sami Zayn is so genuine.

"First things first, I'm firing Sami Zayn!" :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolph LMFAO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck you Owens, if you cancel the Fashion Files

But I liked him burying Saxton and Phillips


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler :lol :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol Ziggler. I guess this is going to be his thing for now on.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

KO has won me over!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That was fucking funny. :lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

this is funny


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This entrance impersonation gimmick for Ziggler is so lame IMO.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

KO is kind of right, Saxton and Phillips do kind of sound the same.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

DOLPH O' ZIG 

shtrap a rocket on this kid :booklel


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I wanna see Phillips and Byron in a David Byrne suit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The empty seats.

:damn


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol this is great


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This first segment is really great and all, but the fashion files better not be really canceled.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It’s a damn shame these never got to have a match in WWE.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that a fat joke Bryan? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That line from Daniel was good :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

good opening segment


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Again, I just hope KO and Vince have an actual back and forth and it’s not just Vince talking over KO the entire time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Carmella, please save us :sasha3*


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Kevin Owens is one compelling dude. He can be a jerk, he can be a badass, he can be a total wuss, he can be the funniest guy on the show, and it still all feels like him.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

wonder if VinnyMac who is around tonight decides in a bad humor to punish tna aj styles and have tye win?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Carmella, please save us :sasha3*


Thinking Carmella as champion would be an improovement :heston


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm watching the UK stream. 

UK Commercials >>>>'Murican commercials


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

For the love of God, no fuckery with the Open Challenge please. Just let Tye and AJ have a clean match, and then do whatever you want with Corbin afterwards.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Having this match early, I smell some fuckery


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Dammit, wasn't paying attention to the time and missed some Smackdown.

Let's see how things play out!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Thinking Carmella as champion would be an improovement :heston


*Do I need to start making NEGGED gifs featuring Peyton just for you :mj? 

ANYONE is an upgrade from Natalya. At least Carmella has a compelling character.*


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

champion out first again
the wwe are doing this a lot lately


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin needs to stay out of this lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Besides Okada and Orton, no one throws a better Dropkick than AJ.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Great opening. Owens is on fire.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

fucking really a commercials break already


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Tye getting most of the offense


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907761472817602560


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Besides Okada and Orton, no one throws a better Dropkick than AJ.


I would throw Ziggler in there as well. His dropkicks are not better than those 3, but deserves a mention because they are really good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy shit that was close!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought Ty beat AJ right there, wow.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

These 2 have good chemistry. Lol at Corbin.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Do I need to start making NEGGED gifs featuring Peyton just for you :mj? *


:rude


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Corbin needs to stay out of this lol.


Corbin was like....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they had to have somebody interfere


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well Tye you may not have won the title, but you still get to go home to Peyton so you win anyways lmfao. That was a decent match.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Pretty decent match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tye can't even win with help and he even taps out, geek status confirmed


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

fuck off corbin knew he would come out


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Tye should've tapped 10 times.. 

That is all.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It’s nice to see AJ actually win with the Cash Crusher every so often.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin destroying 2 guys...almost like his MITB roll up match never happened.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dumpster Fire ruins everything.:sad:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow um, Dasha (interviewer girl) seems very robotic today :lol She's not usually that bad haha.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Who is this interview chick? bitch showed like zero fucking emotion when she was speaking into the camera, pure robot status.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

this interviewer is awful
A cardboard cut out would do better


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:rusevyes :rusevyes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dasha sounding more robotic than usual.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dear God this interviewer sucks.

I want to care Rusev. I really do. But I just can't bring myself to do so.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh my goodness, this lady talks like Microsoft Sam.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:mark:

Good promo by Rusev. Well executed and to the point.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time for the same promo from Jinder.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Do I need to start making NEGGED gifs featuring Peyton just for you :mj?
> 
> ANYONE is an upgrade from Natalya. At least Carmella has a compelling character.*


- Carmella comes out to crickets - she's nothing without Ellsworth
- Carmella can't wrestle
- Carmella has had one good promo

Natalya
- Can wrestle
- plays an excellent heel

You might as well put the title on Ellsworth than Carmella.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rooting for Rusev to CRUSH everybody, but unfortunately they'll just make him look for a geek just like they've been doing for over 2 years.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jinder's running through a number of ugly suits lately :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nolo King said:


> Oh my goodness, this lady talks like Microsoft Sam.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I can't believe Jinder still has the belt...like what the fuck.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Who is this interview chick? bitch showed like zero fucking emotion when she was speaking into the camera, pure robot status.


lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

307858 said:


> - Carmella comes out to crickets - she's nothing without Ellsworth
> - Carmella can't wrestle
> - Carmella has had one good promo
> 
> ...


Y'all are talking about them 2 and I just want Becky Lynch back in the title scene again :shrug


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

AJ and Dillinger could pull off a really good ppv length match. All their matches have been cut short.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Y'all are talking about them 2 and I just want Becky Lynch back in the title scene again :shrug


Becky or Charlotte need to be in the title picture real soon.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jinder Mahal? Time to mute the tv.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

307858 said:


> - Carmella comes out to crickets - she's nothing without Ellsworth
> - Carmella can't wrestle
> - Carmella has had one good promo
> 
> ...


I think Carmella is one of the best talkers on Smackdown rn. And those money pants. And her bullying Ellsworth reminds me of my first girlfriend in preschool.

Nothing against Natalya at all, she can go.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh yes, here he comes!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

3 People in WWE have the most sleep inducing promos right now:


Jinder Mahal
Bray Wyatt
Paul Heyman


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@Ambrose Girl Someone is not happy to be in your country :grin2:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907762383501721600


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Everything about Jinder is lame as fuck. Completely uninteresting.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the graphics. Reminds me of Deadly Games..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Becky or Charlotte need to be in the title picture real soon.


I agree. 

Without Charlotte or Becky I don't care about the Smackdown Women's division.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

this sucks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mahal is WOAT. The fact that this dude actually has fans.:no:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Abisial said:


> 3 People in WWE have the most sleep inducing promos right now:
> 
> 
> Jinder Mahal
> ...


Bray has been damaged and Paul has had to do the same thing for years. Both can talk. Jinder can’t talk and has no voice.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

At least this is something different from Jinder :lol


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> I think Carmella is one of the best talkers on Smackdown rn. And those money pants. And her bullying Ellsworth reminds me of my first girlfriend in preschool.
> 
> Nothing against Natalya at all, she can go.


Let's not give her the Alesnar Bliss treatment. 
I think allowing her to grow will be best for business. 
She still has 9 months with the MITB case.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

What is Jinder doing? What is this? What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That's right Jinder, show the world how much of a joke Nakamura is..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

and people actually thought Jinder was good.....this is fucking horrible.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This is just so bad.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, here comes Jinder, good. I've been dying to pee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

Nakumara does make stupid faces lol Mahal is awesome


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

This is contender for worst segment of the year 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WHY THE FUCK IS THIS GUY STILL CHAMPION :mj4*


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Jinder the Jobber's promos are cancer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nakamura getting :buried


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is Jinder trying to be funny here?

Cause it's not working.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

this is the pits


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Comedian Jinder can have ALL my money! LAWLS!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I like how he tried to switch it up on the crowd.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Pikachu having a seizure. :lmao

Ok that was gold.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Bray has been damaged and Paul has had to do the same thing for years. Both can talk. Jinder can’t talk and has no voice.


Bray I agree with. Heyman has not HAD to do anything, infact it's been reported he has heavy influence on the way his segments go.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

K, interesting direction to take the foreign heel vs. foreign babyface feud.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

This Jinder promo is amazing!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, he wasn't wrong about that. WWE does kinda teach their fans to be xenophobic in a way.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is racist af, I'm not even Japanese and I'm offended.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

You guys actually defend this shit and think its good????


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Jinder is bringing about all my criticisms towards Shinsuke and delivering it only how he knows how. Easily my fave Jinder promos as champion! That's my boy..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Pikachu having a seizure? I got you fam:*


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Not gonna lie, some of this promo is funny.

He forgot to discuss Nakamura driving:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

These two still beefing?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Sami! :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Smackdown and Vanilla Ice Cream is a nice mix lol! I hope everyone is having a goodnight!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I feel like it’s law that Owens and Sami always have to be within 50 ft of each other.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Having Jinder clown Nakamura like that.

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

roud


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The Uso's and New Day seem like they've clashed 48382439292 times.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*USA chants are the dumbest shit.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck Jinder. Fuck Nakamura.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Abisial said:


> Bray I agree with. Heyman has not HAD to do anything, infact it's been reported he has heavy influence on the way his segments go.


At the end of the day he’s still been doing one job, hyping Lesnar, for 5 years. That’s what I mean. And no matter how much creative freedom you have, people eventually become numb to the same thing over and over again.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, it looks like Carmella is cashing in tonight. 

Poor Nattie.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*And to think TROLL DOGG is sitting backstage proud of himself for hitting submit after typing that trash and having it recited on the air :trolldog *


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sd has been horrible all year. This shit is a snoozefest every night

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Just give me Vince/Owens please.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Now THIS is the match I’ve been waiting for. Here we go.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> At the end of the day he’s still been doing one job, hyping Lesnar, for 5 years. That’s what I mean. And no matter how much creative freedom you have, people eventually become numb to the same thing over and over again.


See that's the thing, he's doing the same thing over and over again. Every single time he picks up the mic he cuts the same promo almost verbatim just replacing names and characteristics of challengers, his segments are trash and he's at fault for that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I bet it is so cool for the wrestlers and the kids. I bet they have a lot of fun! I mean to make a sick kid feel just a little better it is definitely worth it. It must be cool to have them look up to you. I guess this was a little sappy but I mean it!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Usos know how to rap. All chorus and pre-chorus, no verse.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Incoming best match of the night/week


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*USOS!*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


This has nothing to do with the gif but I think it is cool you like Utada! :smile2: I first heard her because of Kingdom Hearts and here we are lol!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Abisial said:


> See that's the thing, he's doing the same thing over and over again. Every single time he picks up the mic he cuts the same promo almost verbatim just replacing names and characteristics of challengers, his segments are trash and he's at fault for that.


We’ll have to agree to disagree then. I’m numb to his promos at this point but hell, I loved his promo last night. And I still enjoyed his stuff with Joe and Goldberg. Does he repeat himself at times. Yeah, I can’t deny that. But I still think a lot of it has to do with him being the same position for 5 years now.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't mind hot potato with these two teams. They are next level tag teams!

Usos Penitentiary Match at Hell in a Cell, please!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If these 2 teams have a HIAC match at the PPV, I will mark.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> This has nothing to do with the gif but I think it is cool you like Utada! :smile2: I first heard her because of Kingdom Hearts and here we are lol!


*YAAAAS!*

Haha! Loved her for years!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big E getting mean mugged.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

These 2 teams always killing it with each other in matches.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck off ref its o dq you prick


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi is HARDCORE!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is good


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Usos just killed Kofi :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Fuck this is good, they seem like they actually hate each other and it's just super fun.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jaysus the New Day and Usos are killing each other 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This an awesome match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God I love these 2 teams.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I fucking hate hot potato shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great fucking match :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wouldn't mind these 2 flip flopping champions.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

hot potato hot potato


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

That was a legit 4 star match

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I honestly don’t care they’re hot potaoing this title. I could watch these two teams all year.

Please….Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Great match


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hell in a Cell next


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn I wanted The Usos to win, but they're keeping the feud going and I cannot be against that.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

For FUCKSAKE those dopes are champs again. Infuriating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Why.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, wasn't expecting that..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If they have a match in HIAC, it will be the MOTN by far.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

so going by this aj came out first he won uso came out second and lost


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Himiko said:


> For FUCKSAKE those dopes are champs again. Infuriating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This post is being brought to you by Salt. Get mad. Stay mad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

These guys put on a hell of a match! Lets get them in a Hell in a Cell! :mark:


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Bring on another I'd be cool with hiac


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Do we see a cash in tonight. And better question, can we get Charlotte and Becky back into something meaningful?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

**** 1/4 match, these two teams have great chemistry.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Go Natalya!!!!!

Make a Diva Tap!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If I end up getting New Day vs Usos in a Hell in a Cell match AND Ambrollins vs Sheasaro vs Hardy Boyz in a TLC match :sodone


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley in that dress, looking curvy :banderas


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Words can't describe how much I hate the Smackdown Live theme.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

C'mon Kairi.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Jinder Mahal is an embarassment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> @Ambrose Girl Someone is not happy to be in your country :grin2:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907762383501721600


Neville is such a liar, he told me when I met him he couldn't wait to come to NZ :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Did they both really get jobber entrances :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

WWE gives so little a fuck on this womens match that they don't even have them with real entrances.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All this fellatio for Ronda lol. Kairi ftw


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Naomi looking like the last hooker to be picked up on the corner.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *YAAAAS!*
> 
> Haha! Loved her for years!


Yeah! It's hard to believe she waited 8 years to release anything new. I'm glad she is back. :smile2:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Haha. They both get jobber entrances.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Who the fuck was that YouTube chick? Literally never heard of her :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A dog collar? Damn, are they going full on Dom here, lol.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow at Carmella having Ellsworth on a leash. A bit dominatrix-y.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They gave jobber entrances to both participants in favour of a Youtube "influencer" Wow..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Naomi legit has the worst kicks in the business


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They gave Carmella a dominatrix gimmick now? :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Naomi's gear!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Naomi legit has the worst kicks in the business


The Miz comes close. He kicks like he is underwater.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

lol that dog collar on james


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

those kicks need to go the way of Cena's springboard stunner


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Jesus

-Jobber entrance
-Minimized screen for commercial break less than 3 minutes in
-Carmella domming Ellsworth at ringside

We need Charlotte and Becky back STAT!


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Natalya was a mistake.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Why is there a collar on Ellsworth


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yeah! It's hard to believe she waited 8 years to release anything new. I'm glad she is back. :smile2:


Me too, especially after knowing her mother committed suicide 4 years ago.



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Why is Carmella already at ringside? fpalm


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Naomi softly kicking people in the hip is hilarious.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Why is there a collar on Ellsworth


It's some kinky shit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yes! Carmella with the GOAT attire. Good match so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Naomi's ass :book


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

naomi clocking ellsworth in the face got me good haha


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Carmella at the commentary table.

Utter nonsense.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

more interference


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn every single match there's a ringpost spot, lay off that shit please.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Well that was a waste.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Naomis kick was severe. That match could have went on a bit longer. great spots, the crowd was hot. Could have teased Carmella more. And WTF no entrance for Naomi?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

YAAAASSS!

The Kween won. 
She's not losing until they do a screwjob on her at Survivor Series 2017!!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ja AG said:


> Naomis kick was severe. That match could have went on a bit longer. great spots, the crowd was hot. Could have teased Carmella more. And WTF no entrance for Naomi?


Right? I was surprised to see her get beat relatively easily too. Honestly tho, good for Natalya. This is probably her last run with a title... so it's good that she defends it successfully a few times.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

And to think, Aiden wasn't even being used on t.v. 6 months ago.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’m guessing Roode comes out here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Where's the GLORIOUS one?!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

See, dabbing is still cool.....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Me too, especially after knowing her mother committed suicide 4 years ago.


Oh I didn't know that about her Mom, that is so sad! Exodus 04 is one of my favorite songs by her. The Double J remix is pretty good too.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Right? I was surprised to see her get beat relatively easily too. Honestly tho, good for Natalya. This is probably her last run with a title... so it's good that she defends it successfully a few times.


Yea you are right. Naomi is going to get a couple reigns especially once her custom titles are made available for retail.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how they act as if Vince is on some long journey in his limousine driving for over an hour to get to the arena, when everyone fucking knows he's always backstage at every show. But everytime he's showing up on tv they gotta act as if he's on his way to the arena throughout the whole show....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is just filler pish


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Mr. Candido superman punching his son in the head was funny


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shitting on Bayley :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh man, this AGAIN..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I miss Bayley!  I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

very bad taste


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dolph sucks, but he's still a better Bayley than the real Bayley is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This feels like a mockery of wrestling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ziggler's entire WWE career has been him bitching about not being used right, i mean can they not think of anything else for this idiot?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ronda still so pretty though.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907775296224366592



307858 said:


> YAAAASSS!
> 
> The Kween won.
> She's not losing until they do a screwjob on her at Survivor Series 2017!!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907777003285233664
*"T........N........A!"*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolph, are you ever gonna wrestle again? :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What a piece of shit Ziggler is.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

I know I'm late to the party but.... Jinder absolutely crushed that promo! I was floored! Spot on!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Someone tell WWE to stop telling Dolph to do this $#!t.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

That Balor shade!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jesus, we got the point already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This guy


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

nobody cares, geekler


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I feel like HBK is gonna super kick Dolph outta nowhere one of these days.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Ronda still so pretty though.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907775296224366592


I was never really that attracted to her, but gotta admit she does look good here.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Cheap heat for Ziggler.... this act is getting stale


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

WHERE THE FUCK IS ROODE?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know if Ziggler was Okada in the ring i could understand his bitching, but he's not, he's very mediocre at best in the ring.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Poor Connor's Cure!
Poor Stephanie!!

LMAO!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Where has Roode been?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess this is going to be Ziggler's thing now. Come to the ring impersonating other wrestlers and not wrestle.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WTF was that?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit, that means another week of that.. Uuurgh..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The only realistic ending to Dolph's angle is him biting Bobby Roode's face off.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Could not care less? I cared when you cashed in your money in the bank. One of the best moments in my life being there live.


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

better get fashion files this week


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ultimate Warrior had so much energy! I heard he used to get so into his promos that he would get out of breath.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is there a main event tonight? It's probably Vince closing the show, since we haven't seen him yet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907779554567221248


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Words can't describe how much I hate the Smackdown Live theme.




I loved the old "Black and Blue" smackdown theme! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Is there a main event tonight? It's probably Vince closing the show, since we haven't seen him yet.


All the title matches have taken place so I guess Vince will main event. Makes sense seeing as how we haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Split the Hype Bros up already


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gable!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dolph, are you ever gonna wrestle again? :lol


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Mojo Rawley < Jobber


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Benjamin and Gable :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm still salty that they gave Gable/Benjamin this shitty theme, I want Benjamins old theme


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BenGable got a lit theme!


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Does Rawley eat another pin?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I miss hearing AIN'T NO STOPPING ME NOW!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I loved the old "Black and Blue" smackdown theme!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite by far.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> I feel like HBK is gonna super kick Dolph outta nowhere one of these days.


*I'd LOVE that.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Remember when Mojo won the Memorial Battle Royal and they he was turning heel on Ryder? Me neither


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ryder Strong


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> My favorite by far.



I liked this one, I also really liked the Marilyn Manson one


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

slow developing finisher


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

USO's didn't retain ? Lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

why is 80 year old vince mcmahon main eventing? goodness gracious


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I need a replay for that "Yooooooooooooo" by one of the commentators. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vince looking good.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Looks like Ryder is turning heel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryan asking Vince if he can wrestle again for the 10000th time


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I liked this one, I also really liked the Marilyn Manson one


My second favorite. Loved this one as well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Bryan asking Vince if he can wrestle again for the 10000th time


And his answer is "Sorry Bryan but i want Roman to be over and the top babyface, you'd make that next to impossible, so no i'm gonna keep on telling you you're not healthy and a liability in the ring".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Vince is coming to the ring now?? Are they going to drag this out for 15 minutes?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:Vince


NO CHANCE!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens better smack him like Orton did in 09.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Vince! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ah Vince's walk, he just wouldn't be Vince without that 'broomstick up the ass' walk :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> I feel like HBK is gonna super kick Dolph outta nowhere one of these days.





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *I'd LOVE that.*


*Actually, it might've already happened, I don't remember.*

If so, it needs to happen AGAIN! *lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Vince looking spry for his age.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The same guy who approves of the push of the hated Roman Reigns and John Cena is getting cheered? Go figure.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

mac is about to get his ass kicked


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Vince :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Vince is looking good, it's hard to believe he is like 70.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He's still got it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I've missed hearing those words lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vince doesn't like lawsuits...ask Punk and Demolition.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

YOu lost to the world wildlife foundation vince.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SUE OWENS, SUE


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How is this supposed to be helping KO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yo, Owens is getting sonned by Vinnie Mac!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Vince beat the federal government in court...

NO CHANCE!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> My favorite by far.


To me Let it Roll was the best Smackdown theme.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, Vince can still cut a promo with the best of them.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Vince does look in better shape than KO


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> My favorite by far.





Mango13 said:


> I liked this one, I also really liked the Marilyn Manson one


I gotta play Here Comes the Pain soon. lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why isn't KO beating the shit out of Vince yet


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Vince still cutting a good promo, but guy is sounding more and more like Tom Waits as he ages.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn he busted Vince open with that headbut lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Take that bump Vince


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I seen that coming but oh shit. That headbutt legit busted Vince open.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Headbutt to Vince...damn. And blood!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha, shit. that was a Shibata headbutt


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh dear, this is what happens when you don't ask somebody to be specific...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is the KO I've been waiting a long time to see!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Someone come out and help Vince!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince probably told KO to really headbutt him like that. Vince is a tough SOB.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Holy shit!!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

KO getting the vince rub


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay there it goes that took too long to get there


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

A hell of a headbutt that was.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Eh, beating up old people in Las Vaegas isn't anything new.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is fuckig epic


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That Superkick! Now a Frog Splash!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Owens better smack him like Orton did in 09.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*So McMahon suspends a man who tapped him on the back or whatever but is ok with being brutalized to death lol.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is fucking great


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Say what you will about Vince, but this 70 something year old man is taking these bumps lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Vince is going to be hurting for days lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Vince is amazing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

KEVIN MOTHERFUCKING OWENS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This ending is epic :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:mark: 

Now I'm wondering if Owens is facing Triple H at Mania.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This is hilarious to me for some reason. Vince loves his bumps.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

dumb segment


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

And with that Owens is the biggest heel in the company.

None of that Universal title shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO is the best thing on SD right now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So we all just supposed to pretend that HHH isnt 50 feet away backstage huh...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HE DED


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Kairi and Shayna will have a hard time following that


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn steph was looking good there.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Stephanie back.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Headbutt Steph! Wait, PG era...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey it's Stephanie...and she didn't slap KO into oblivion. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Please hit her to Kevin. Please.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I love crazy Owens. I'm excited for the HIAC match


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

We NEED KO VS HHH AT WM :banderas


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Why a program with Owens. Is Steff gonna take a bump?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph looking good!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So no way we don't get Stephanie on SD next week...


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Go away Stephanie.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Can't believe he actually nutted him :lol :lol

KO is the man.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

VINCE FOR PRESIDENT DEPORT HIM :heston


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Um HHH handed the universal championship to Owens now he is feuding with the McMahon's


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Best ending to a Smackdown in a very long time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie on TV to try to ruin it.

:lmao


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

RAW gave us a lame tag match main event and Smackdown gives us this brilliance!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> So no way we don't get Stephanie on SD next week...


Ha, spoke too soon.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

SD was worth it just for the last segment alone.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Deport him lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Can Owens pop-up power bomb Stephanie next week? Might start to care for this Owens/Shane feud if that happens.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Who was the bald guy in the suit who came out to try and help Vince?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Xenoblade said:


> YOu lost to the world wildlife foundation vince.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Vince must have pre-bladed for that headbutt. Then KO fucking drilled him with that superkick to the side of the head :lol

It's Vince though, I'm sure he was like "lay it in, you pussy".


----------



## NewOmega (Sep 12, 2017)

Should've knocked out stephanie.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Vince vs KO at Wrestlemania


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Kevin, put Stephanie through the entrance glass!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm fine with Steph going out there, but why get in Owens face? She should've just went right to Vince. 

I guess it's a victory that she didn't slap Owens.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

finalnight said:


> So we all just supposed to pretend that HHH isnt 50 feet away backstage huh...


He's picking out his suit for when he takes pics with the MYC winner


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

When Stephanie came out I was expecting HHH too as well.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I wonder if Shane will lose to KO at HIAC, then HHH beats KO at RR or something, which setups Shane vs HHH at Wrestlemania to determine the "man" of the family. They've been slow building the HHH-Shane fight forever.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Vince is old as hell but willing to die to put over talent. Credit given where it's due. 

I'm not looking forward to Stephanie emasculating Owens for the next few months but good segment.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Who was the bald guy in the suit who came out to try and help Vince?


Adam Pearce, former nwa champion and roh head of creative


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Vince must have pre-bladed for that headbutt. Then KO fucking drilled him with that superkick to the side of the head :lol
> 
> It's Vince though, I'm sure he was like "lay it in, you pussy".


theres o way he could, owes has a bruise o his heed


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

the_hound said:


> theres o way he could, owes has a bruise o his heed


Right, KO did headbutt him, but a perfect little cut like that? Vince cut himself beforehand and had it closed up, knowing KO would open it up with a good headbutt.

That had to be stressful af for Owens, but he's a pro.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So is it tradition that Vince gets attacked in Las Vegas?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> :mark:
> 
> Now I'm wondering if Owens is facing Triple H at Mania.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907785122723667971

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907786480600342528


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Everybody is saying HHH will fight Owens but wouldn't he not necessarily hold a grudge against Owens?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Kevin motherfucking Owens. :mark: The end.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Realistically, Shayna should win.. Let's be serious here..


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I love Vince more than anything, I said this in the other thread but had I been in the front row I would not be going home tonight. I would have hopped the guardrail and beat the s*** out of Kevin until I was pulled off by security. And yes it's still real to me!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

So much damn filler. I just wanna see these two go at it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Everybody is saying HHH will fight Owens but wouldn't he not necessarily hold a grudge against Owens?


I guess Stephanie would want him to defend the family's honor. Assuming Shane loses this feud (I'm expecting he will to put over KO).


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Goodness, finally they are doing this. Commentary is horrific by the way..


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Who was the bald guy in the suit who came out to try and help Vince?


Looked like Adam Pearce.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Nolo King said:


> Realistically, Shayna should win.. Let's be serious here..


That would be a disgrace and a slap in the face to the remaining 31 women and women's wrestling as a whole.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This match is embarrassingly bad..

I don't know, Kairi's elbow is amazing to watch, but that match was shite.. 

205 Live time, lawls!

That segment was pure hilarity!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

SmackDown has been getting good again recently.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm glad WWE is going with my idea of turning Ryder heel, instead of Mojo!


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Jinder roasting Namakura >>>>> SD 


didn't like Jinder but now i like him a lot

the USOs vs New Day is a botch fest


holy crap


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Was it me or did Benjamin botch the finish of his tag match?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Honestly, every single fan that shits on the product yet cheers Vince, can get fucked.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I was impressed with this week's Sin City Smackdown. The Kevin Owens stuff was pretty awesome from the opening promo with Ziggler's newest antics and talk with Daniel Bryan. I'm not sure about others but I am loving the New Day/Usos feud but with New Day winning the Titles again, maybe it's time to end this feud. Great Street Fight they had. 

I'm digging Carmella's new outfit. Corbin declares himself the next challenger for the US Title Open. Mahal's promo had to bring up racist tendacies which was bound to happen. How long is this Ziggler thing going to continue for? Just hurry up and come out to CM Punk's theme. Lastly, poor Vinnie Mac. He made Kevin Owens look legit out there taking a beating. And we finally see Stephanie again after she took a table spot at WM. More of this Kevin Owens please.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

They'll probably forget about it as per WWE, but I'm interested to see which 'legend' Rusev goes after.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

This really is The Kevin Owens Show. Great stuff.

Btw did anyone notice the commentators say that The Usos retained in their match against the New Day during the Gable and Benjamin vs Hype Bros match? Pretty facepalm worthy..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AmWolves10 said:


> Was it me or did Benjamin botch the finish of his tag match?


That was on Gable. Benjamin was in position for him to make the tag, Gable had a brain fart and Benjamin looked like a goof holding him up for a minute.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Sdl was great! Only thing I would change is have K.o refuse to fight Shane in a cell. Declare he won't give Shane a platform to impress daddy. "Fight me between these 4 ropes"


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

American_Nightmare said:


> That would be a disgrace and a slap in the face to the remaining 31 women and women's wrestling as a whole.


I meant REALISTICALLY speaking she should win the match.

It would've been better if they found a way for Shayana to loser earlier by some sort of shenanigans.

Anyway, I wasn't a big fan of the finals either way.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Enjoyed the hell out of the New Day/Usos Street fight. I'm not a big New Day fan, but they've been having an excellent series of matches with the Usos.

Vince is still a mad old bastard I see :vince2 Can't believe he took that stiff headbutt tbh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SDL was good again the Street Fight and Owens/Vince stuff wens3


outside of the Trasharaja, what an AWFUL promo segment, seriously the same anti-American crap while feuding with a Japanese Man :bosque


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Only thing that bothers me in this whole Vince getting knocked out thing was that Stephanie came out...

Like yes, i know she's one of the owners yadyadayada... but same time, didn't Steph and Shane have a feud going on? Vince even put both siblings to have their own brands.. are we supposed to forget that ever happened now?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Shelton and Chad's theme song is so bad and cliché


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Raw one is good, too.

:ha


----------

